# Halloween Elves



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello everyone. I know this is so wrong in just so many levels but I figure what the hell. Had to have my Halloween fix and perhaps have some people laugh or get mad. Enjoy my Halloween props make me happy one last time for the year. Any comments good or bad are welcome . Thanks all!!!!

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/PBx7VE6nvWXGtxK1JQYt


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I freakin' love it, DesertSasquatch2011


----------



## Val - 156 (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL I needed a good laugh! Love it!


----------

